# Η χωματερή



## nickel (Apr 14, 2013)

Σ' αυτό το νήμα θα μεταφέρουμε καβγάδες και άλλες διενέξεις που ξεφεύγουν από τον κεντρικό σκοπό ενός νήματος. Μπορείτε πάντα να συνεχίσετε τον καβγά εδώ μέσα και να προσθέσετε στο αρχικό νήμα ένα οποιοδήποτε κείμενο θα προήγε τους σκοπούς του νήματος όπως και την επιθυμία των ιδιοκτητών του φόρουμ να υπάρχει ηρεμία. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 14, 2013)

nickel said:


> Από την αρχή επισήμανα ότι είναι τουρλού-τουρλού το νήμα, αλλά αυτό ευτυχώς δεν απέτρεψε τον κόσμο να καταθέσει ελεύθερα αυτό που θεωρούσε «λάθος». Υπάρχουν διαφορετικές κατηγορίες λαθών και λάθη που δεν είναι λάθη αλλά κάτι άλλο, όπως ντοπιολαλιές. Περίμενα κάποιον που θα ήθελε να τα βάλει σε μια τάξη. Meidei;



Στην κοινή νεοελληνική δεν παύουν να είναι λάθη. Με βάση την ΚΝΕ είναι τα παραδείγματα του νήματος. Θα άφηνες ποτέ το "αθρώποι" σε κείμενο που δεν θέλει να τονίσει κάποιο ιδίωμα; Υπάρχει στην κλίση που συναντάμε σε γραμματικές;


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2013)

Helle, αναφερόμαστε στις σκοπιμότητες του νήματος. Θα θέλαμε να γεμίσει το νήμα με όλες τις ντοπιολαλιές;


----------



## daeman (Apr 14, 2013)

...
Ευτυχώς, δεν μιλάμε όλοι μόνο την ΚΝΕ (την ποια; ). Ευτυχώς, η γλώσσα και η Ιστορία και η Ιστορία της γλώσσας δεν ξεκίνησαν με τη γέννηση του καθενός μας. Ναι, γιά, υπάρχει γλώσσα κι έξω από τις γραμματικές, σε λέω.
Κι αν βρεθείς στην Κρήτη, καλύτερα να μην πεις έτσι απόλυτα σε ντόπιους ότι το αθρώποι είναι λάθος, γιατί ορισμένοι είναι αψίκορφοι αψίκοροι. Από την άλλη, στα δικά σου, ξά σου, Ελληγεννννή.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 14, 2013)

nickel said:


> Helle, αναφερόμαστε στις σκοπιμότητες του νήματος. Θα θέλαμε να γεμίσει το νήμα με όλες τις ντοπιολαλιές;



Αυτό είναι ένα κοινό λάθος, που ακούγεται από ανθρώπους που μιλάνε στην ΚΝΕ, δεν μιλάω για την χρήση του σε ιδιώματα. Σ' αυτήν την βάση θεωρώ ότι π.χ. το φασούλι είναι κάτι διαφορετικό (και λεξικογραφικά καταγεγραμμένο). Επαναλαμβάνω αυτό που έγραψα πιο πίσω: *Δεν βρίσκω γιατί το Οκτώμβριος είναι λιγότερο δικαιολογημένο λάθος από το Βουργαρία*. Είμαι βέβαιος ότι με λίγη καλή θέληση μπορείς να "καθαγιάσεις" τα περισσότερα απ' αυτά, ως ευρισκόμενα σε διαλέκτους (π.χ. στο χωριό μου λένε εβρόντητος και αντριάντας).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 14, 2013)

Χέλλε, η Βουργαρία είναι παλιά ιστορία. Ο Σάθας γράφει π.χ., στα τέλη του 19ου αιώνα, στην Ιστορία του ζητήματος της Νεοελληνικής γλώσσης: «[...]Αντί να ειπούν Βουργαρία, λέγουν Βουλγαρία, αντί Μύνχεν, Μόναχον, αντί ΜπερλΙν, Βερολίνον...»

Αλλά ακόμη πιο παλιά ιστορία είναι το λάθος με τον Οκτώμβριο (που ναι, είναι λάθος, οκ). Όπως έχει ήδη γράψει παλιότερα ο Σαραντάκος, το λένε έτσι (όχι εσύ κι εγώ, αλλά φυσικοί ομιλητές), λάθος, οχτακόσια τόσα χρόνια. Πρέπει να είναι το έγκλημα με τη μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια μη παραγραφής στην ελληνική, γλωσσική και μη, ιστορία... 

Επειδή είμαστε σε μεταφραστικό και _γλωσσικό_ φόρουμ, είναι πιο χρήσιμο για όλους μας να μην ανακαλύπτουμε συνεχώς τον τροχό. Προσπάθησε να γκουγκλίζεις λίγο περισσότερο πριν γράψεις και να τεκμηριώνεις τις απόψεις σου και τις γνώμες σου αντί να μας τις παρουσιάζεις απλώς ως θέσφατα· έχεις αρχίσει να μας αγχώνεις όλους, έτσι απόλυτος και παντογνώστης που είσαι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 14, 2013)

Μα την αλήθεια, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θέλεις να πεις με το παραπάνω. Θέλεις να πεις ότι η διαπίστωσή μου είναι άκυρη, γνωστή ή κάτι άλλο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 14, 2013)

Θέλω να πω, Χέλλε, ότι κτγμ η διαπίστωσή σου είναι άκυρη, γνωστή, και ότι μαζί και με τα εξαπτέρυγά της για το πώς λένε τι στο χωριό σου δεν πρόσφερε τίποτε στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα του φόρουμ.


----------



## Themis (Apr 15, 2013)

nickel said:


> [...]να προσθέσετε στο αρχικό νήμα ένα οποιοδήποτε κείμενο θα προήγαγε τους σκοπούς του νήματος[...]


Χμμ, χμμμ... :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2013)

Όπως λέει ένα άλλο νήμα: «Τι τη θέλεις αφού σε χαλάει;» 
Μοναδική δικαιολογία ότι γράφτηκε υπό κάποιο κράτος... :)


----------



## SBE (Apr 19, 2013)

Απορία: ο τυχαία περαστικός ποδηλάτης κουβαλάει μαζί του χειρουργικά γάντια και ξέρει ακριβώς τι να κάνει; Πού είναι το δεύτερο ποδήλατο;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 19, 2013)

SBE said:


> Απορία: ο τυχαία περαστικός ποδηλάτης κουβαλάει μαζί του χειρουργικά γάντια;


Επειδή η απάντηση σε αυτό μού παραφαίνεται προφανής, κρίνοντας εξ ιδίων, προσωπικά στο αυτοκίνητο έχω κουτί με γάντια λάτεξ ("χειρουργικά") διότι απλούστατα τα φοράω για όλες τις μουτζουροδουλειές (ιδίως στον δρόμο), όπως λ.χ. αλλαγή τροχού, πασπάτεμα στο μοτέρ ή ό,τι άλλο λερώνει και δεν φεύγει ούτε σ' εκατό χρόνια (σχεδόν για τα πάντα δλδ).


----------



## SBE (Apr 19, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Επειδή η απάντηση σε αυτό μού παραφαίνεται προφανής, κρίνοντας εξ ιδίων, προσωπικά στο αυτοκίνητο έχω κουτί με γάντια λάτεξ ("χειρουργικά") διότι απλούστατα τα φοράω για όλες τις μουτζουροδουλειές (ιδίως στον δρόμο), όπως λ.χ. αλλαγή τροχού, πασπάτεμα στο μοτέρ ή ό,τι άλλο λερώνει και δεν φεύγει ούτε σ' εκατό χρόνια (σχεδόν για τα πάντα δλδ).



ΟΚ, εγώ προτιμώ να μουτζουρώνομαι. Τώρα, γιατι μόνο ένα ποδήλατο; Και βλέπουμε 360 μοίρες και μόνο το ποδήλατο του κτηνίατρου. Αυτός με τη βιντεοκάμερα γιατί δεν έχει ποδήλατο;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 19, 2013)

SBE said:


> Τώρα, γιατι μόνο ένα ποδήλατο; Και βλέπουμε 360 μοίρες και μόνο το ποδήλατο του κτηνίατρου. Αυτός με τη βιντεοκάμερα γιατί δεν έχει ποδήλατο;


Ε και;


----------



## SBE (Apr 19, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Ε και;



To άρθρο λέει για δυο ποδηλάτες σε απόμερο μέρος. 
Αν ο ποδηλάτης είναι ένας, ο άλλος ποιός είναι και πώς βρέθηκε εκεί;


----------



## Palavra (Apr 19, 2013)

Δεν μπορώ να δω τώρα το βίντεο, εσείς που μπορείτε όμως, πρέπει να λάβετε υπόψη ότι όταν στέκεσαι πάνω στο ποδήλατο και τραβάς με την κάμερα γύρω γύρω, το ποδήλατό σου δεν φαίνεται. Μήπως συμβαίνει αυτό εδώ;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 19, 2013)

SBE said:


> To άρθρο λεέι για δυο ποδηλάτες σε απόμερο μέρος.
> Αν ο ποδηλάτης είναι ένας, ο άλλος ποιός είναι και πως βρέθηκε εκεί;


Καθώς το άρθρο ανέφερε συγκεκριμένα ονόματα, ήταν τελικά πολύ εύκολο να εντοπίσω τους πρωταγωνιστές της ιστορίας και να μάθω τα πράγματα από πρώτο χέρι. Στην ερώτησή μου: «Γιατί στο βίντεο δεν φαίνεται το δεύτερο ποδήλατο;», η απάντησή τους ήταν αρκετά προφανής και εντέλει αφοπλιστική: «Για να βρει κάτι να πει η SBE.»


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 19, 2013)

Το δεύτερο ποδήλατο δεν φαίνεται, SBE, γιατί το καβαλάει αυτός που τραβάει το βίντεο. Μάλιστα η ρόδα του φαίνεται στο κάτω μέρος της οθόνης, γύρνα στο 4:10 που κινείται και φαίνεται καθαρά. Όμως κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι η ιστορία είναι πολύ συμπτωματική για να είναι αληθινή. Αυτό, τίποτα άλλο.


----------



## SBE (Apr 19, 2013)

Το σκέφτηκα ότι ο τύπος με την κάμερα μπορεί να ήταν ακροβάτης, αλλά θεώρησα ότι αν ήμουνα εγώ στη θέση του θα κατέβαινα απο το ποδήλατο και θα πλησίαζα να δω τι γίνεται (κι αν ήμουνα ο βοϊδομαιευτήρας πιθανόν να μην εκανα σώου στην κάμερα με το πως φοράμε τα γάντια κλπ αλλά θα πήγαινα κατευθείαν για δουλειά, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη υπόθεση). Το είπε ο Ελληγενής αυτό που ήθελα να πω.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 6, 2013)

Καμμιά μεγάλη γιορτή δεν μπορεί να συμπέφτει με άλλη γιορτή. Γι' αυτό μεταφέρεται η γιορτή του Αγίου Γεωργίου. Άρα δεν μπορεί να συμπέφτει και με την γιορτή της Ειρήνης. Το εορτολόγιο έχει μάλλον δίκιο, το πότε γιορτάζεται μια γιορτή έχει να κάνει με το πότε την γιορτάζει η εκκλησία, μνημονεύοντάς την στο τελετουργικό της ημέρας (και ψέλνοντας τα σχετικά τροπάρια), όχι με το πότε την γιορτάζει ο καθένας. Το Πάσχα πάντως μπορεί το αργότερο να πέσει 8 Μάη.


----------



## Alfie (May 6, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Καμμιά μεγάλη γιορτή δεν μπορεί να συμπέφτει με άλλη γιορτή.
> Από πού προκύπτει αυτό;
> 
> Γι' αυτό μεταφέρεται η γιορτή του Αγίου Γεωργίου.
> ...



Συγγνώμην που παρασύρθηκα να σχολιάσω.:devil:


----------



## Hellegennes (May 7, 2013)

Alfie said:


> Μέσα σε όλα η μοναδική σωστή πληροφορία



Όλες οι πληροφορίες σωστές είναι. Απλά η Ειρήνη έχει δύο γιορτές (όπως και πολλά άλλα ονόματα), η μία εκ των οποίων είναι κινητή (ορίζεται ως τρίτη του Πάσχα). Είναι η γιορτή των Ραφαήλ, Νικολάου και Ειρήνης της Μυτιλήνης.


----------



## Alfie (May 7, 2013)

Πώς να αντιμετωπίσω κάποιον που κατέχει κάθε έκφανση του επιστητού;
΄Ομως επιχειρώ να σχολιάσω.



Hellegennes said:


> Καμμιά μεγάλη γιορτή δεν μπορεί να συμπέφτει με άλλη γιορτή.
> ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ.
> 
> Γι' αυτό μεταφέρεται η γιορτή του Αγίου Γεωργίου.
> ...



Επομένως αναρωτιέμαι πώς μπορείς να δηλώνεις: *"Όλες οι πληροφορίες σωστές είναι."*


----------



## Hellegennes (May 7, 2013)

Κόμπλεξ, έτσι; Αυτά που εξήγησες είναι λάθος. Συζήτηση με κολλημένους τέλος.


----------



## Alfie (May 7, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Κόμπλεξ, έτσι;
> 
> Να εικάσω ότι κάνεις αυτοκριτική;
> 
> ...



Ζητώ για μια ακόμα φορά συγγνώμην από τους συμμετέχοντες που έκανα την αποκοτιά να νομίσω ότι μπορεί ο Hellegennes να έχει μια "κρίση" ταπεινοφροσύνης. Αλλά όχι...


----------



## Hellegennes (May 7, 2013)

Λίγη αυτοκριτική δεν θα σου έκανε κακό. Αν θεωρείς ότι ταπεινοφροσύνη είναι να σου υποκλίνονται, όταν φέρνεις αντίλογο με πηγή την Εσπρέσο, μεγάλη ιδέα έχεις για τον εαυτό σου.


----------



## Alfie (May 7, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Λίγη αυτοκριτική δεν θα σου έκανε κακό. Αν θεωρείς ότι ταπεινοφροσύνη είναι να σου υποκλίνονται, όταν φέρνεις αντίλογο με πηγή την Εσπρέσο, μεγάλη ιδέα έχεις για τον εαυτό σου.



Πρώτον βρίσκεσαι σε μάλλον λάθος ιστότοπο. Εδώ οι ύβρεις (με μόνη μία εξαίρεση) αποφεύγονται. Και εσύ με βρίζεις συνέχεια. Και το εννοώ. Αλλά δεν τσιμπάω.

Δεύτερον. Για την ταμπακιέρα δεν διαβάζω τίποτα (δλδ πού είναι τα δικά μου λάθη).

Τρίτον. Βρε θηρίο πού το κατάλαβες ότι έχω πηγή την Εσπρέσο. Αυτό το ήξεραν μόνο δύο και ο ένας πέθανε χτες.

Τέταρτον. Προς Τίτο 3.10.

Προσθήκη: Για να μην ψάχνεις, το τέταρτο το "πληροφορήθηκα" από το Στόχο.:devil:


----------



## Hellegennes (May 7, 2013)

Ξαναλέω ότι έχεις πολύ μεγάλη ιδέα για τον εαυτό σου αν θεωρείς ότι ύβρις είναι ότι δεν σου αρέσει. Με την κανονική έννοια του όρου, δεν σε έβρισα ποτέ. Εσύ αντιθέτως επιμένεις να απαντάς στα γραφόμενά μου με τον χειρότερο τρόπο, χωρίς καμμιά πρόκληση, απλά γιατί έτσι. Τα δικά σου λάθη είναι εμφανή, χρησιμοποιείς τι διάβασες σε οποιοδήποτε μπλογκ σαν αντίλογο. Ο λόγος που μεταφέρεται η γιορτή του Αγίου Γεωργίου είναι ότι είναι μεγάλη γιορτή, αναστάσιμα ψέλνονται σε όλες τις γιορτές μετά το Πάσχα, δεν υπάρχει κάτι συγκεκριμένο εξτρά για τον Άγιο Γεώργιο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 7, 2013)

Λάθος τίτλος για το θρεντ, "ξεκατίνιασμα" έπρεπε να λέγεται... ούτε καν εγώ δεν μπαίνω στον πειρασμό να ανακατευτώ. :inno:


----------



## Alfie (May 7, 2013)

Χρείαν δεν έχω μαρτύρων οπότε ελάχιστα επιβεβαιώνοντας την υπέρμετρη αισιοδοξία μου ότι η επικοινωνία είναι εφικτή.



Hellegennes said:


> Ξαναλέω ότι έχεις πολύ μεγάλη ιδέα για τον εαυτό σου αν θεωρείς ότι ύβρις είναι ότι δεν σου αρέσει.
> Χωρίς να προσφύγω σε υβρεόμετρο δεδομένου ό καθένας μας λόγω θέσης ηλικίας και μερικά ακόμα έχει διαφορετικούς ορισμούς του βρισίματος.
> Για παράδειγμα είναι ύβρις να χρησιμοποιείς τη λέξη κόμπλεξ και είναι ύβρις να μου λες ότι πηγή μου είναι η Εσπρέσο. Ε'ίναι ύβρις να με κατηγορείς για λάθη και για προσφυγή σε blog χωρίς να το τεκμηριώνεις. Τέλος -όσο και αν σου φαίνεται περίεργο- είναι υβριστικός γενικά ο τρόπος που (νομίζεις) ότι απαντάς.
> 
> ...



Και για να τελειώνουμε αυτή την άχαρη άσκηση. Οτιδήποτε έχεις να εισφέρεις στο θέμα (που μετατρέπεται σε ανάθεμα) παρακαλώ πλήρη τεκμηρίωση.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 7, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι δήλωσα την επιθυμία να μην ασχοληθώ περαιτέρω. Αν όντως έχεις τόσο μεγάλη ευαισθησία στον τρόπο διεξαγωγής της συζήτησης, σεβάσου το χωρίς σχόλια.


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2013)

Είναι όμορφο να επιστρέφεις σε οικείο περιβάλλον και να διαπιστώνεις πως τίποτα δεν έχει αλλάξει. Επειδή έχω την εντύπωση ότι διαφωνείτε πάνω σε θέματα ουσιώδη, όπου η αλήθεια δεν μπορεί να είναι σαν παλμός, τώρα on τώρα off, αύριο θα καταβάλω σοβαρή προσπάθεια να σας διαβάσω με το μυαλό καθαρό και να βγάλω συμπεράσματα. Σήμερα δυσκολεύομαι ακόμα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Το φόρουμ, σαν κοινότητα, εκπροσωπεί τουλάχιστον την διαχείρισή του, αν όχι και τα μέλη του.


Όταν το φόρουμ επιδιώκει να έχει ευρύτατη διαχειριστική πλατφόρμα χωρίς συγκεκριμένο στίγμα, είναι πολύ πιθανό κάποιες δραστηριότητές του να μην εκπροσωπούν ούτε καν το σύνολο της διαχειριστικής πλατφόρμας. Τα μονολιθικά σχήματα είναι δύσκολα, κουραστικά, ίσως αντιπαραγωγικά.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 14, 2013)

*Η μάχη των φίλων*



Count Baltar said:


> Ωχ μωρέ κι εσύ, θα μπορούσες απλώς να πεις "δεν καταλαβαίνω τι τα κάνουν όλα αυτά τα παπούτσια" και να τελειώνει η υπόθεση!


Τα φοράμε, ιδίως το καλοκαίρι, για να δείχνουμε στον κόσμο τα ωραία μας δαχτυλάκια με το ωραίο μας πεντικιούρ. Στα ωραία μας δαχτυλάκια. (:twit: και :twit: και ξανά μανά :twit:)

Μωδ: Περιέργως (ή όχι και τόσο) από συζήτηση που ξεκίνησε εδώ.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 14, 2013)

Τα φοράμε, ιδίως το καλοκαίρι, για να δείχνουμε στον κόσμο τα ωραία μας δαχτυλάκια με το ωραίο μας πεντικιούρ. Στα ωραία μας δαχτυλάκια. (:twit: και:twit:και ξανά μανά:twit: ). Με το ωραίο μας πεντικιούρ. Και τα ωραία μας παπουτσάκια.:twit::twit::twit:Και :twit:Για τα δαχτυλάκια είπα; Και για το πεντικιούρ; Για τα παπουτσάκια;
Ε, γι' αυτά. :twit:


----------



## Palavra (Jun 14, 2013)

(Πράγματι φαίνεται σαν να γλείφει την οθόνη αυτό το :twit:)


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 14, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Τα φοράμε, ιδίως το καλοκαίρι, για να δείχνουμε στον κόσμο τα ωραία μας δαχτυλάκια με το ωραίο μας πεντικιούρ. Στα ωραία μας δαχτυλάκια. (:twit: και :twit: και ξανά μανά :twit:)



Αντιλαμβάνεσαι, βέβαια, ότι αυτό δεν απαντά στο "όλα αυτά". Βέβαια, υπάρχουν και οι διαφορετικές αντιλήψεις σε ό,τι αφορά χρώματα, ποσότητες, διαστάσεις. Όπως στο γνωστό ανέκδοτο "γιατί δεν μπορούν να παρκάρουν οι γυναίκες;"


----------



## bernardina (Jun 14, 2013)

Count Baltar said:


> Αντιλαμβάνεσαι, βέβαια, ότι αυτό δεν απαντά στο "όλα αυτά". Βέβαια, υπάρχουν και οι διαφορετικές αντιλήψεις σε ό,τι αφορά χρώματα, ποσότητες, διαστάσεις. Όπως στο γνωστό ανέκδοτο "γιατί δεν μπορούν να παρκάρουν οι γυναίκες;"



Χαχαχα! Ξέρω, ξέρω. Να πω; Να πω; :clap::clap:


----------



## Palavra (Jun 14, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Χαχαχα! Ξέρω, ξέρω. Να πω; Να πω; :clap::clap:


Και κάπως έτσι, καταλάβαμε το νήμα. Σσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσατανικό :devil: :devil:


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 14, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Χαχαχα! Ξέρω, ξέρω. Να πω; Να πω; :clap::clap:



Be my guest. Ειδικά αν μπορείς κιόλας να αναπαραγάγεις ποστικώς την απαραίτητη κίνηση με τα χέρια.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 14, 2013)

Count Baltar said:


> Be my guest. Ειδικά αν μπορείς κιόλας να αναπαραγάγεις ποστικώς την απαραίτητη κίνηση με τα χέρια.



Oι γυναίκες είναι (συνήθως) για κλάματα στο παρκάρισμα, επειδή οι άντρες, χρόνια πίτσι πίτσι, τις έχουν πείσει ότι αυτό








είναι είκοσι εκατοστά. :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## bernardina (Jun 14, 2013)

Ουπς! Πάλι διακτινιστήκαμε; (Γι' αυτό ένιωσα μια σκοτοδίνη... και νόμιζα πως ήτανε απ' το γρήγορο παρκάρισμα)

Α, κι επειδή αυτό το αίσχος ξεκίνησε από το άλλο, να πω πόσο σκάω στα γέλια κάθε φορά που ακούω για ποδόσφαιρο και FIFA. :devil::devil:


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 14, 2013)

Ε, εντάξει... Δεν μπορώ πλέον να μην ποστάρω αυτό και

α. Ελπίζω να μη διακτινιστεί πάλι στο νήμα του ποδοσφαίρου
β. Ελπίζω να μην έχει ήδη ποσταριστεί εδώ μέσα (πάρτε το απόφασή, όμως, παιδιά! Είναι αδύνατον να κρατά κανείς λογαριασμό τι έχει ποσταριστεί εδώ μέσα - και τώρα σκέφτομαι ότι αυτή μου η παρατήρηση μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε δημιουργία νέου νήματος, και πάει λέγοντας)


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2013)

Εγώ είμαι ο πρώτος που αγνοεί (και με τις δύο σημασίες) τι υπάρχει εδώ μέσα αν και είμαι ενδεχομένως και ο μόνος (εκτός από τον γκούγκλη, ίσως ίσως και τον Ζάζουλα) που τα έχει διαβάσει όλα. Με σώζει βέβαια πάντα ο Ζάζουλας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2015)

> Το 6-3 παραμένει...


Ναι, ξέρω από το ποδόσφαιρο, ο Ευρωπαίος πρέσβης κλπ κλπ.


11 μηνύματα που κρίθηκε ότι θα μπορούσαν να αφαιρεθούν από το νήμα του μπάσκετ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?13982-Μπασκετικά&p=243287&viewfull=1#post243287


----------



## azimuthios (May 18, 2015)

Φύσα, φύσα, πού θα πάει; Θα κρυώσει! :twit:

Να κάνουμε λίγο κάζο, ε; Δεν πιστεύω να παρεξηγείσαι! Έχουμε και τελικούς και ίσως μου ξαναδείξεις τα αυτιά του Σπανούλη... :lol:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2015)

Ρε συ Άζι, _εγώ_ δεν παραμυθιάζομαι. Και ξέρω, και καταλαβαίνω. Είπα εξαρχής τι θα γίνει επειδή, όσο νάναι, και από φίλαθλη οικογένεια προέρχομαι, και στο Καλλιμάρμαρο ήμουν 12 χρονώ παιδάκι να φωνάζω για την ΑΕΚ, και άρα μπασκετάκι βλέπω από προτού γεννηθείς και καταλαβαίνω πόσο κάνει 1+1. Εσύ (όπως όλοι οι φανατικοί παναθηναϊκοί γνωστοί μου) είχατε πιάσει το «εύκολα, εύκολα, εύκολα» για να φτιάξετε έναν φανταστικό κόσμο στο μυαλό σας και να έρθετε τώρα να κάνετε «κάζο» με ξένα κόλλυβα. Έτσι άρχισε η κατάρρευσή σας και στο ποδόσφαιρο όταν τελείωσε ο καπετάνιος με το ρεβόλβερ.

Καλή διασκέδαση, λοιπόν. 

Πότε σου έδειξα τα αυτά του Σπανούλη; Εσύ άνοιξες πάλι, μόνος σου αυτή τη συζήτηση και κανείς δεν έδωσε σημασία.


----------



## azimuthios (May 18, 2015)

Α, μ' αρέσει να μου παραθέτεις πράγματα... Τρελαίνομαι! Ξέρω κι εγώ όμως: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/archive/index.php?t-2232.html

Είχα την ελπίδα να καταλαβαίνεις από πλάκα και καζούρα, αλλά μάλλον είναι νωπό ακόμα... οπότε σταματάω. Εμένα, όμως, κάνε μου όση θες. Έχω χιούμορ για να τη δεχτώ... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2015)

Δηλαδή, για εσένα δεν υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που ξέρουν ότι σε ορισμένα αθλητικά πλαίσια οι πιθανότητες νίκης είναι περιορισμένες και αποδέχονται τη γνωστή εκ των προτέρων ανωτερότητα του αντίπαλου, παρά μόνο sore losers. Να το κοιτάξεις αυτό, μπορεί να είναι κολλητικό.


----------



## azimuthios (May 18, 2015)

Ω, μα φυσικά υπάρχουν! Όπως και άνθρωποι με χιούμορ που καταλαβαίνουν από αθλητική πλάκα και δεν παραθέτουν κάθε φορά το βιογραφικό τους για να αποδείξουν τι; Ότι είναι μεγαλύτεροι; Γιατί; Αποδεικνύει κάτι αυτό; Ή μήπως βάζει άλλους στη θέση τους η δική σου λεκτική αυτοπραγμάτωση; 

Εσύ έχεις δει την ΑΕΚ στο Καλλιμάρμαρο ή ακόμα και τον Νέισμιθ να εφευρίσκει το μπάσκετ. Αυτό τι μου δείχνει εμένα που έχω παίξει και παίζω μπάσκετ (και σε ερασιτεχνικές ομάδες) και με τους παλιούς και με τους καινούριους κανονισμούς και έχω παρακολουθήσει αμέτρητες προπονήσεις σε τμήματα υποδομής (δίπλα σε προπονητές) και πάμπολλους αγώνες από την τηλεόραση και στο γήπεδο; 

Τέλος πάντων, δεν φταις εσύ, αλλά εγώ. Όμως, δόκτορα, αν πίστευα πως δεν σηκώνεις την πλάκα, δεν θα μιλούσα εξαρχής. Συγγνώμη, γράψε λάθος!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2015)

Σου θυμίζω απλώς ότι αυτός ο αστείος διάλογος ξεκίνησε προχτές, όταν σου είπα ότι η Ρεάλ είναι το ξεκάθαρο αθλητικό φαβορί. Εκεί έχει σημασία το πόσο μπάσκετ καταλαβαίνεις.


----------



## azimuthios (May 18, 2015)

Δόκτορα, πραγματικά είσαι πολύ βαθιά νυχτωμένος και αυτό φαίνεται από την τελευταία σου πρόταση. Αλλά για τύπους σαν εσένα έχω βάλει τη δεύτερη υπογραφή μου που προέρχεται μάλιστα και από την αγαπημένη σου χώρα κατά σύμπτωση! 

Καλή συνέχεια!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2015)

Ναι, αλλά δεν ακολουθείς καν τις αρχές που (προσ)υπογράφεις. Κι αυτό να το κοιτάξεις. Και με την ευκαιρία, ψάξε να μάθεις και τι ακριβώς σημαίνει το τσιτάτο του Βιτγκενστάιν (εύκολο είναι, γκουγκλίζεται απλά).


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2015)

Άζι, φοβάμαι ότι δεν ξέρεις από μπάσκετ ή κάνεις ότι δεν ξέρεις. Αν δεν πρόσεξες αρκετά το τέταρτο δεκάλεπτο, παρακολούθησέ το ξανά και πιο προσεκτικά. Είναι φανερό σε όλες σχεδόν τις φάσεις ότι ο Ολυμπιακός προσποιείται ότι προσπαθεί. Για την ακρίβεια, φάνηκε από τα πρώτα τρία δεκάλεπτα ότι τη Ρεάλ την είχε στο τσεπάκι του και έκανε όποτε ήθελε την ανατροπή που έκανε κάθε τόσο με τους Ρώσους. Μάθε λοιπόν ότι υπήρχε ειδική συμφωνία να πάρει φέτος το ρημάδι το κύπελλο η Ρεάλ για να στηρίξει η Ισπανία τη συμφωνία που έχει προτείνει ο Γιούνκερ. Περίμενε και θα δεις.


----------



## daeman (May 18, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> ... τι ακριβώς σημαίνει το τσιτάτο του Βιτγκενστάιν (εύκολο είναι, γκουγκλίζεται απλά).



Επικουρικά, επειδή έχουμε νήμα και δεν χρειάζεται καν γκούγκλισμα: *Πρώτη και τελευταία φράση του Tractatus*.

Εκτός από το γλωσσικό, σε συζητήσεις αντιπαραθέσεις περί πίστης και θρησκευτικών δοξασιών δεν πρόκειται να ανακατευτώ, και επειδή ο διαιτητής τις τρώει και από τις δύο πλευρές και επειδή όταν επικρατεί η πίστη και το θυμικό, η λογική και η αντικειμενικότητα συνήθως πάνε περίπατο. Αυτό μόνο: τα τελευταία ποστ —από το #29 ή το #30 ή το 31#, αν θέλετε, και μετά— κατά τη γνώμη μου θα ήταν καλύτερα να μην είχαν εμφανιστεί καθόλου στη Λεξιλογία. Από κει και πέρα, ξα σας.

Ακόμα και γι' αυτά όμως, υπάρχει νήμα:




Spoiler






nickel said:


> Σ' αυτό το νήμα θα μεταφέρουμε καβγάδες και άλλες διενέξεις που ξεφεύγουν από τον κεντρικό σκοπό ενός νήματος. Μπορείτε πάντα να συνεχίσετε τον καβγά εδώ μέσα και να προσθέσετε στο αρχικό νήμα ένα οποιοδήποτε κείμενο θα προήγε τους σκοπούς του νήματος όπως και την επιθυμία των ιδιοκτητών του φόρουμ να υπάρχει ηρεμία. Ευχαριστώ.





Και ποπκόρν φτιάχνουμε, στο πιτς φιτίλι, φρέσκο. :devil:


Άμ' έπος, άμ' έργον: μετέφερα εδώ τα ποστ από το #45 μέχρι το παρόν, από το νήμα του μπάσκετ, κι ελπίζω να μη χρειαστεί ποπκόρν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 21, 2015)

nickel said:


> Έχεις δίκιο: Εμείς λέμε «Δώστε μας λεφτά γιατί ο λαός ψήφισε τέρμα στη λιτότητα» κι αυτοί απαντάνε «Έχουμε κι εμείς ψηφοφόρους». Άντε να βρεις άκρη.



Όχι, αυτοί λένε "δεν θα δώσουμε λεφτά στον τεμπέλη Έλληνα από τον μόχθο του Χ Ευρωπαίου εργάτη".


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2015)

Πολλή Bild διαβάζεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 21, 2015)

Εγώ και άλλα... πόσα εκατομμύρια είπαμε;


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2015)

Πάλι η ίδια επιχειρηματολογία... Εγώ επιμένω να κοιτάω τα δικά μας προβλήματα γιατί μόνο για τα δικά μας ενδιαφέρομαι. Εσύ επιμένεις να σχολιάζεις τα προβλήματα των ξένων. Ας φροντίσει κάθε χώρα τους δικούς της βλάκες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 21, 2015)

Εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι για τα πάντα, πρώτον γιατί με ενδιαφέρουν ειλικρινά τα προβλήματα των άλλων και δεύτερον γιατί είναι αλληλένδετα. Άλλωστε αν ενθυμούμαι καλώς η αφορμή για τα παραπάνω ήταν εκείνο το "θέλουμε πολύ φροντιστήριο ακόμα για να γίνουμε Ευρωπαίοι". Το αμέσως παραπάνω σου ποστ μού θυμίζει αυτό που μας έλεγαν οι γονείς μας, που η σύγκριση γινόταν με τους άλλους όταν αυτοί ήταν πιο ψηλά. Άμα όλοι ήταν στο ίδιο επίπεδο ή πιο κάτω, η σύγκριση γινόταν με το ιδεατό. Δες λίγο τον παραλληλισμό:

*Γονιός*: Πάλι μού έφερες 14 στα μαθηματικά; Κοίτα πόσο καλά τα πάει ο Αντωνάκης της Κικίτσας.
*Παιδί*: Ναι, αλλά εγώ στα αρχαία έβγαλα 18 κι ο Αντωνάκης 10. Εξάλλου η μισή τάξη έγραψε κάτω από 14 στα μαθηματικά.
*Γονιός*: Δεν με νοιάζει τι κάνουν οι άλλοι.

*Nickel*: Θέλουμε πολύ φροντιστήριο ακόμα για να γίνουμε Ευρωπαίοι.
*Hellegennes: *Εγώ τον ίδιο λαϊκισμό βλέπω από τους Ευρωπαίους.
*Nickel*: Δεν με νοιάζει τι κάνουν οι άλλοι.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 21, 2015)

Μπα; Βγάλαμε εμείς 18 σε κάτι και δεν το πήραμε είδηση; Πού, βρε Χέλλε; Πες μας το κι εμάς να χαρούμε λίγο που κοντεύουμε να πάθουμε κατάθλιψη.


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> *Nickel*: Θέλουμε πολύ φροντιστήριο ακόμα για να γίνουμε Ευρωπαίοι.
> *Hellegennes: *Εγώ τον ίδιο λαϊκισμό βλέπω από τους Ευρωπαίους.
> *Nickel*: Δεν με νοιάζει τι κάνουν οι άλλοι.



Έχω δουλειά και δεν μπορώ να χάνω χρόνο με τις στρεψοδικίες σου. Τα λογικά άλματα από το «Ευρωπαίοι» με τον τρόπο που το εννοώ εκεί που το γράφω, στον λαϊκισμό του Bild που θέλεις να συζητήσεις εσύ είναι για να μας τρως την ώρα. Έχει πιο σοβαρά σχόλια το νήμα, μην το απαυτώνεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 21, 2015)

nickel said:


> Έχω δουλειά και δεν μπορώ να χάνω χρόνο με τις στρεψοδικίες σου. Τα λογικά άλματα από το «Ευρωπαίοι» με τον τρόπο που το εννοώ εκεί που το γράφω, στον λαϊκισμό του Bild που θέλεις να συζητήσεις εσύ είναι για να μας τρως την ώρα. Έχει πιο σοβαρά σχόλια το νήμα, μην το απαυτώνεις.



Εν πρώτοις το πνεύμα της παρέμβασής μου ήταν χιουμοριστικό, μην αρπάζεσαι με το τίποτα. Σε δεύτερο λόγο νομίζω ότι δεν κατάλαβες τι έγραψα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 21, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Μπα; Βγάλαμε εμείς 18 σε κάτι και δεν το πήραμε είδηση; Πού, βρε Χέλλε; Πες μας το κι εμάς να χαρούμε λίγο που κοντεύουμε να πάθουμε κατάθλιψη.



Αν και δεν ήταν αυτό το πνεύμα της ανάρτησής μου, αν με αφήσεις να το σκεφτώ θα βρω 18άρια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 22, 2015)

nickel said:


> Έχω δουλειά και δεν μπορώ να χάνω χρόνο με τις στρεψοδικίες σου. Τα λογικά άλματα από το «Ευρωπαίοι» με τον τρόπο που το εννοώ εκεί που το γράφω, στον λαϊκισμό του Bild που θέλεις να συζητήσεις εσύ είναι για να μας τρως την ώρα. Έχει πιο σοβαρά σχόλια το νήμα, μην το απαυτώνεις.



Τώρα που μπορώ, ας επεκταθώ λίγο. Ποιος έφερε την Bild στην συζήτηση; Εγώ; Είπα εγώ ότι θέλω να συζητήσω για την Bild; Ποιοι είναι οι Ευρωπαίοι στους οποίους αναφέρεσαι εσύ, παρεμπιπτόντως;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 22, 2015)

Non placet tui sententia. Volo commovebo ut alibi destruat, promovendi un disputatione fructifera.


Συγγνώμη, παρασύρθηκα. Ήθελα να πω: "ευτυχώς, τώρα δεν υπάρχει κανένα εμπόδιο για ώριμες συζητήσεις".


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Όχι, αυτοί λένε "δεν θα δώσουμε λεφτά στον τεμπέλη Έλληνα από τον μόχθο του Χ Ευρωπαίου εργάτη".



Αυτοί οι λαϊκισμοί απευθύνονται στο κοινό της bild. 

Όταν λέω ότι θέλουμε φροντιστήριο για να γίνουμε Ευρωπαίοι, εννοώ ότι δεν θα πηγαίνουμε στις διαπραγματεύσεις επισείοντας την απειλή του Grexit. Χρησιμοποίησα το «Ευρωπαίοι» σαν κάποιο ιδανικό που έχουμε στο νου μας, όχι σαν το κοινό της bild. 

Μπορείς να συνεχίσεις τη συζήτηση εδώ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 22, 2015)

Δεν υπάρχει αυτό το ιδανικό, ούτε στην πολιτική ούτε στις μάζες. Το κοινό της Bild και της κάθε Bild δεν υπάρχει εξαιτίας της Bild. Το αντίθετο, η Bild υπάρχει εξαιτίας του κοινού. Αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω την επίκληση μιας ιδεατής κατάστασης όταν κάνεις συγκρίσεις. Γιατί και καλά εμείς χρειαζόμαστε αυτήν την ιδεατή "ευρωπαϊκότητα" άμα δεν την έχουν και οι άλλοι; Τι αναρωτιώσουν; Πότε θα γίνουμε κατ' εικόνα και καθ' ομοίωση ενός ιδεατού προτύπου; Αν αυτό είναι ένα ζήτημα που θεωρείς σημαντικό, γιατί το θεωρείς σημαντικό για τους Έλληνες; Σε τι χρειάζονται οι Έλληνες περισσότερο την "ευρωπαϊκότητα" από τους υπόλοιπους Ευρωπαίους και γιατί θεωρείς μειονέκτημά μας ότι δεν το έχουμε; Όλα τα 'χε η Μαριωρή και της έλειπε ο φερετζές; Το πρόβλημά μας είναι πώς θα γίνουμε ιδεατοί Ευρωπαίοι;

Παρεμπιπτόντως, η αφορμή για το σχόλιό μου δεν ήταν τα εμετικά δημοσιεύματα της Bild αλλά διάφορες δηλώσεις πολιτικών προσώπων των κρατών της ΕΕ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 22, 2015)

Α, για να μην το ξεχάσω, δεν υπάρχει καμμιά συζήτηση για να συνεχίσω. Έγραψα κάτι, δεν σου άρεσε, το λογόκρινες. Απλά κι ωραία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 30, 2015)

Υπάρχουν και χειρότερα σενάρια απ' αυτά που γράφεις. Μπορεί η κυβέρνηση να έχει τυπώσει όχι δραχμές αλλά ευρώ. Αυτό είναι η πραγματικά δυσοίωνη προοπτική.







Mod: από εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 30, 2015)

Ελληγεννή, αν θέλεις να συνεχίσεις να τρολάρεις, τουλάχιστον μη γράφεις τρίχες. Αρκετά πια.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 30, 2015)

Μα τι άλλο θα γράψεις πια, ρε Χέλλε; Λυπήσου μας λίγο, κάπου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 30, 2015)

Πάτε καλά; Αν έχετε νεύρα να κάνετε pause και να επιστρέψετε με ψυχραιμία. Αρκετά με την καραμέλα περί τρόλινγκ. Όλα έχουν τα όριά τους. Όποιος δεν καταλαβαίνει τι γράφω ας ρωτήσει.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 30, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ, δόκτορα.

Ελληγενή, είσαι ένας από τους (ελάχιστους) λόγους που με έκαναν να μην πατάω το πόδι μου στη Λεξιλογία εδώ και καιρό. Θα σεβαστώ το χώρο του φόρουμ και δεν θα εκφράσω με δικά μου λόγια την άποψή μου για σένα προσωπικά και για τους ομοίους σου.


----------



## stathis (Jun 30, 2015)

Συμπέρασμα: Το τρόλινγκ πολλοί εμίσησαν, τους προσωπικούς χαρακτηρισμούς ουδείς.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 30, 2015)

Όχι, Στάθη, το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι έχει και η υπομονή τα όριά της.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 30, 2015)

bernardina said:


> Ευχαριστώ, δόκτορα.
> 
> Ελληγενή, είσαι ένας από τους (ελάχιστους) λόγους που με έκαναν να μην πατάω το πόδι μου στη Λεξιλογία εδώ και καιρό. Θα σεβαστώ το χώρο του φόρουμ και δεν θα εκφράσω με δικά μου λόγια την άποψή μου για σένα προσωπικά και για τους ομοίους σου.



Πάλι καλά δηλαδή που δεν είπες τίποτα. Εν τω μεταξύ αυτό που λες είναι κεραυνός εν αιθρία. Υπάρχουν και πμ γι' αυτά. Ποιος ξέρει τι ακριβώς διαστρεβλωμένες απόψεις έχεις σχηματίσει από μόνη σου και για ποιους λόγους. Ποιος ξέρει ποιους θεωρείς ομοίους μου...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 30, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Όχι, Στάθη, το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι έχει και η υπομονή τα όριά της.



Τα όρια της υπομονής σου είναι ένα τεχνικό σχόλιο που έκανα; Τεχνικής φύσης είναι το σχόλιο. Τεχνικής. Είναι φανερό ότι είστε συναισθηματικά φορτισμένοι. Ούτε εσείς θα ψηφίσετε με βάση την λογική. Είναι καταφανές ότι θα ψηφίσετε με βάση το συναίσθημα, άσχετα το τι θα ψηφίσετε. Το κείμενο του Δόκτορα ήταν συναισθηματικά φορτισμένο. Καταλαβαίνω την ένταση, αλλά συνιστώ ψυχραιμία.

Η δική μου ψυχρή λογική επιβάλλει να ψηφίσω ΝΑΙ, το έχω πει κι άλλες φορές. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως όποιος ψηφίζει ΝΑΙ το κάνει με κριτήριο την ψυχρή λογική.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 30, 2015)

Ό,τι να 'ναι. Από το «η κυβέρνηση θα κόψει ευρώ» στο «είστε συναισθηματικά φορτισμένοι». Προσωπικά, είμαι συναισθηματικά κουρασμένη από το ατελείωτο τρολάρισμά σου σε όλα τα νήματα - μέχρι και για το πώς να γεννάμε τα παιδιά μας μας έχεις πει. Δεν σε αντέχω άλλο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 30, 2015)

Ωραία, εξήγησέ μας λοιπόν, Ελληγεννή, για να καταλάβει και ο Στάθης ότι το «τρίχες» δεν ήταν προσωπικός αλλά ποιοτικός χαρακτηρισμός, πώς μπορεί να τυπώσει μια κυβέρνηση επιπλέον χαρτονόμισμα του ευρώ εν αγνοία των υπόλοιπων εταίρων.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 30, 2015)

Παιδιά, κι εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω τον λόγο της επιθετικότητας στον Ελληγεννή. Τα έχουμε ξαναματαπεί. Μπορεί να διαφωνείτε με τις απόψεις του, αλλά προσωπικά ποτέ δεν έχω δει να υβρίζει ή να μη σέβεται τον συνομιλητή του. Από 'κει και πέρα, καθένας μπορεί να έχει τη γνώμη του, έτσι δεν είναι; Χελλε, εννοείς εσωτερικό διπλό νόμισμα;


----------



## stathis (Jun 30, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ωραία, εξήγησέ μας λοιπόν, Ελληγεννή, για να καταλάβει και ο Στάθης ότι το «τρίχες» δεν ήταν προσωπικός αλλά ποιοτικός χαρακτηρισμός


Μην ανησυχείς δόκτορα, το κατάλαβα πως το «τρίχες» συγκεκριμένα ήταν ποιοτικός και όχι προσωπικός χαρακτηρισμός. Όπως επίσης έχω καταλάβει και διάφορα άλλα, αλλά δεν με ενδιαφέρει να τα μοιραστώ, και πιθανότατα δεν ενδιαφέρουν και εσάς. Ζήτω η Ευρώπη της ανεκτικότητας και του πολιτισμένου διαλόγου.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 30, 2015)

Όχι ότι σε ενδιαφέρει λοιπόν, αλλά ας το καταθέσω για να υπάρχει σε κάθε περίπτωση: τα τελευταία χρόνια, ο Ελληγενής έχει προσβάλει προσωπικά αρκετά μέλη της Λεξιλογίας, γεγονός για το οποίο έχουν γίνει πάμπολλες προσπάθειες εξομάλυνσης, πρώτ' απ' όλα ιδιωτικά. Προσωπικά πια έχω κουραστεί. Και επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σχέση έχει η Ευρώπη και ο πολιτισμένος διάλογος, θα ήθελα να μου εξηγήσεις. Θα πρέπει ας πούμε να ανέχομαι έναν άνθρωπο που έχει πει αυτό την περίοδο που δύο τουλάχιστον μέλη της Λεξιλογίας περίμεναν να γεννήσουν το πρώτο τους παιδί; Που, παρά τις επανειλημμένες παρακλήσεις, *μας εξηγούσε αναλυτικά και μέχρι αηδίας με πόσους τρόπους μπορούσε να πεθάνει το παιδί μας στη γέννα;* Θα πρέπει να τηρώ σιωπητήριο επειδή ο Ελληγενής δεν καταλαβαίνει σε τίποτα και πουθενά ότι υπάρχουν όρια; Που έχει πει μέχρι και στον Νίκελ ότι δεν καταλαβαίνει τι του γίνεται;

Αν αυτό σημαίνει για σένα «Ευρώπη και πολιτισμένος διάλογος», τότε ας συμφωνήσουμε ότι διαφωνούμε για το τι είναι και οι δύο αυτές έννοιες.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 30, 2015)

Τώρα φεύγουμε από το θέμα, αλλά εγώ θα επιμείνω ότι δεν έχω τέτοια εικόνα για τον Ελληγεννή. Πολλές φορές δεν καταλαβαίνω αυτά που λέει γιατί είναι τεχνικά και κάνει παράθεση πηγών και χρήση μαθηματικών ή στατιστικών που βαριέμαι να τα επεξεργαστώ (δεν το έχω κιόλας με αυτά) αλλά πάντα ό,τι γράφει έχει ενδιαφέρον και θεωρώ ότι προσφέρει πολλά στη Λεξιλογία. Δεν χρειάζεται να συμφωνούμε πάντα! Και επιμένω ότι 9 στις 10 είναι κόσμιος. Γιατί τέτοιο κόλλημα ότι τρολλάρει;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 30, 2015)

Δεν έχεις τέτοια εικόνα επειδή εσύ δεν βλέπεις τα reports. Τέλος πάντων, ό,τι είχα να πω γι' αυτό το είπα. Θα καθαρίσουμε και αυτή τη συζήτηση - έχουμε ειδική χωματερή πια για τέτοιες συζητήσεις.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 30, 2015)

Καλησπέρα!

Θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω τους διαχειριστές να σκεφτούν το ενδεχόμενο να αποκόψουν το τμήμα της συζήτησης από εδώ και κάτω και να το μεταφέρουν κάπου αλλού διότι και εκτός θέματος είναι και δημιουργεί άσχημη εικόνα για το φόρουμ και οξύνει τα πνεύματα.

Έχει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον η κουβέντα και θα με στενοχωρούσε πολύ να παρεκτραπεί. :)

ΕΔΙΤ: αυτό που λέει η κυρία αποπάνω - απλώς άργησε λίγο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2015)

Φίλοι, όταν, μέσα στον εντονότατο εκνευρισμό των ημερών, κάποιοι χάνουν την υπομονή τους για κάποια πράγματα, πιθανότατα έχουν προσλάβει καταστάσεις με τρόπο διαφορετικό από τους άλλους. Αν ωστόσο θέλετε να το δείτε με τα συγκεκριμένα δεδομένα του συγκεκριμένου περιστατικού:

Κάποιος επένδυσε πολύ χρόνο να γράψει ένα εμπεριστατωμένο κείμενο, δραματικό κείμενο για δραματικές στιγμές. Ένα κείμενο που εκτιμώ όσο ελάχιστα, γιατί δεν είναι «αποψάρα», αλλά είναι καταστάλαγμα πολυποίκιλης ενημέρωσης και πολύπλευρης ανάλυσης. Ένα τίμιο, νηφάλιο και καθόλου ιδεοληπτικό κείμενο. Διαμάντι ανάμεσα στα κείμενα που έχουμε διαβάσει και στις απόψεις που έχουμε ακούσει αυτόν καιρό. Από έναν άνθρωπο που ξέρετε ότι έχει στολίσει το φόρουμ με πολύτιμα κείμενα. 

Ε, το σχόλιο που προστέθηκε εκεί, με την προχειρότητα που το χαρακτήριζε, ήταν φυσικό να εξοργίσει κάποιους. Δείτε το κι έτσι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 30, 2015)

Μέτρησα ότι από το 2013, που έχω στοιχεία, έχουν υπάρξει τουλάχιστον πέντε αναφορές μελών της Λεξιλογίας με διαμαρτυρίες για το περιεχόμενο των ποστ του Ελληγεννή. Στο όνομα της πολυφωνίας, της ανοχής, του μη ευρωπαϊκού πολιτισμένου διαλόγου, κάθονται και επιχειρηματολογούν υπέρ και κατά του πρακτέου κάποιοι άνθρωποι που τους ενδιαφέρει να είναι η Λεξιλογία πρωταρχικά επαγγελματικό εργαλείο και ασχολούνται με τα υπόλοιπα εντελώς επικουρικά. Οι επαναλαμβανόμενες αποφάσεις υπέρ του Ελληγεννή στο όνομα της μέγιστης ελευθερίας κλπ κλπ τελικά, στενοχωρούν ανθρώπους που θεωρούν ότι διάβασαν (και ανέφεραν) κάτι ενοχλητικό σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες του φόρουμ (η Παλάβρα έδωσε παράδειγμα). Άλλες τόσες συζητήσεις έχουν γίνει εσωτερικά σε σχέση με ρηξικέλευθα (να το πω ευγενικά) κείμενά του, πολλά από τα οποία του έχει ζητηθεί να τα αποσύρει (και, προς τιμήν του, το έχει κάνει). 

Και εγώ, και άλλα μέλη, έχουμε ασχοληθεί με τα γενικής φύσης ποστ του Ελληγεννή εκατονταπλάσιο χρόνο από όσο αφιερώνουμε για να συνεισφέρουμε ό,τι μπορούμε για τις απορίες που έχει οποιοσδήποτε συνάδελφο. Πρόσφατα είχα πάλι σχετική συζήτηση μέσω ΡΜ με τον Ελληγεννή.

Προφανώς είναι δικαίωμά σου, Στάθη, να μη γουστάρεις ένα περιβάλλον όπου δεν συμφωνείς με κάποιες βασικές απόψεις μιας πλειοψηφίας ενεργών μελών του. Είναι άδικο όμως να μιλάς απαξιωτικά για έναν διάλογο όπου ποτέ κανείς δεν σε εμπόδισε ούτε να τον ξεκινήσεις, ούτε να συμμετέχεις ούτε ειρωνεύτηκε ή δεν σεβάστηκε την όποια άποψή σου. Φυσικά, αν προτιμάς τον διάλογο σε ένα κλίμα όπου δεν ακούγονται άλλες απόψεις (ή τουλάχιστον δεν σου είναι τόσο ενοχλητικά έντονες) κι αυτό σεβαστό. Κι άλλοι αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι μεταφραστές έχουν αποχωρήσει με τα χρόνια καταγγέλλοντάς μας για συντηρητικούς, γερμανοτσολιάδες, πουλημένους κυβερνητικούς (ποικίλλει ανάλογα με την κυβέρνηση), για προστασία σε δυσάρεστους συμφορουμίτες κ.ο.κ. Όλα μέσα στο πρόγραμμα είναι.

Όταν γράφω ένα κείμενο εκ βαθέων ου βασανίζει μέρες στο μυαλό μου --να δεχτώ ότι έχει και συναισθηματικό χαρακτήρα-- και μιλάω π.χ. για παιδιά, εννοώ τα παιδιά των φίλων, των συγγενών και των γνωστών μου· εγώ παιδιά δεν έχω, σπίτι δεν έχω και άνεργος είμαι πάνω από 4-5 μήνες τον χρόνο τα τελευταία χρόνια· και πάλι όμως, δέχομαι τον αντίλογο σε οτιδήποτε από αυτά που έγραψα (άλλωστε δεν είναι διαφορετικά από πράγματα που γράφω από χρόνια εδώ μέσα). 

Όταν έρχεται λοιπόν από κάτω ο Ελληγεννής και με τρολάρει (γιατί σοβαρό δεν το λες αυτό που έγραψε) ομολογώ ότι εκνευρίστηκα. Αλλά εκνευρίστηκα επειδή υπάρχει μια μακρά (και εν πολλοίς αόρατη) ιστορία (κάτι σαν τα κλειστά Eurogroup ένα πράγμα), μια διαδοχική κατάσταση, μια αυτοδέσμευσή μου να μην του απαντάω -- την οποία δυστυχώς, την παρέβηκα. 

Λυπάμαι για την έκρηξή μου και ζητώ συγγνώμη από τους αναγνώστες και τα μέλη του φόρουμ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 30, 2015)

Μην χαλάτε τις καρδιές σας. 
No blame, που λέει και το I Ching (ποτέ μου δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοεί).

Όλοι ξέρουμε ότι το τρόλιν εύκολα αναγνωρίζεται και δύσκολα ορίζεται. Όπως και να έχει όμως υπάρχουν δύο κατηγορίες τρολαρίσματος: κακοπροαίρετο και ασυναίσθητο. Με την πρώτη περίπτωση είμαι άτεγκτη, με την δεύτερη πολύ ανεκτική.
Όπως είστε κι εσείς εδώ που κάνετε κουμάντο, αν δεν απατώμαι. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 1, 2015)

Δεν είχα σκοπό να επανέλθω στο θέμα, αντιθέτως σκόπευα να απέχω προς το παρόν από κάθε συζήτηση, γιατί το κλίμα στην Λεξιλογία είναι τεταμένο, κάτι φυσιολογικό με τις εξελίξεις που ζούμε. Δεν κατηγορώ κανέναν για το πώς αισθάνεται και κατανοώ ότι η ψυχική ηρεμία όλων μας κρέμεται από μια κλωστή. Ωστόσο πρέπει να ξεκαθαρίσουν κάποια πράγματα γιατί αφήνεται αυτή η συζήτηση να εκκρεμεί στο διηνεκές και αυτό δεν είναι καλό ούτε για την εικόνα του φόρουμ ούτε για τις μεταξύ σχέσεις των μελών του.

Θα αρχίσω διευκρινίζοντας ότι το σχόλιό μου που πυροδότησε την τελευταία αντιπαράθεση δεν είχε σε καμμιά περίπτωση σκοπό ούτε να δυναμιτίσει την συζήτηση ούτε να την γελοιοποιήσει ούτε να την εκτρέψει. Εξέφρασα μια δυσοίωνη υπόθεση με αφορμή μια παρατήρηση του drsiebenmal, την οποία ίσως θα έπρεπε να είχα στοιχειοθετήσει πλήρως, ώστε να μην αφήνονται υπόνοιες για κανένα από τα παραπάνω. Η τεχνική ανάλυση και τεκμηρίωση του σχολίου μου είναι στην διάθεση της διαχείρισης, στην οποία μεταβιβάζω κάθε δικαίωμα δημοσιοποίησής της και σχολιασμού της.

Αφήνω λοιπόν το συγκεκριμένο θέμα στην άκρη, γιατί αυτά που θέλω να πω είναι γενικότερης φύσης. Ειπώθηκε από τον Δόκτορα ότι έχουν γίνει στο παρελθόν, από το 2013 μέχρι σήμερα, πέντε αναφορές ατόμων και διαμαρτυρίες για τα γραφόμενά μου. Δεν έχω ποτέ καμμιά πρόθεση να προσβάλω κανένα μέλος της Λεξιλογίας, πράγμα που έχω δηλώσει πολλάκις, καθώς και το γεγονός ότι ποτέ δεν τρολάρω, με οποιαδήποτε έννοια του όρου. Έχω δε ξαναδηλώσει δημόσια ότι αν άθελά μου έχω προσβάλει κάποιο μέλος, θα ήθελα να μου το πει το ίδιο το μέλος, είτε με προσωπικό μήνυμα είτε δημόσια και δεν έχω απολύτως κανένα πρόβλημα να ζητήσω συγγνώμη -αν θέλει και δημοσίως. Δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι τι νόημα έχει να γίνονται διαμαρτυρίες στην διαχείριση οι οποίες να μην μεταβιβάζονται ποτέ στον αποδέκτη. Δεν λύνεται κανένα πρόβλημα έτσι, καμμιά παρεξήγηση και διαιωνίζονται καταστάσεις που θα μπορούσαν εύκολα να διορθωθούν με ένα ΠΜ.

Πριν λίγους μήνες, όταν έγινε η χειμερινή συνάντηση των μελών της Λεξιλογίας, κατέβηκα κι εγώ στην Αθήνα. Έκανα ένα ταξίδι πηγαινέλα σχεδόν δώδεκα ωρών, μέσα στην ίδια μέρα, δαπανώντας το μηδαμινό ποσό που κράτησα στην άκρη ώστε να μπορώ να παραβρεθώ κι εγώ στην συνάντηση και να τιμήσω έτσι τα μέλη της Λεξιλογίας, ενός χώρου που μού κρατάει συντροφιά ανάμεσα στις δύσκολες ώρες δουλειάς, καθώς και να τιμήσω με την παρουσία μου όσους με έχουν βοηθήσει μέσα κι έξω απ' αυτόν τον χώρο. Δεν μετανοιώνω ούτε που στριμώχτηκα οικονομικά τον συγκεκριμένο μήνα, όσο κι αν σε κάποιους ακούγεται υπερβολή με βάση το μέγεθος του κόστους, ούτε που στρίμωξα το ταξίδι ανάμεσα σε βραδινή και πρωινή δουλειά, γιατί πέρασα ωραία κι ένιωσα ωραιότερα που χάρηκαν κάποια άτομα με την παρουσία μου, όσο και το ότι μού κράτησαν συντροφιά μέχρι την ώρα της αναχώρησής μου. Έχω δυστυχώς πολλές οικονομικές υποχρεώσεις, αλλά ευτυχώς με νοιάζει ελάχιστα γιατί δεν με ενδιαφέρει να καταναλώνω. Προτιμώ να ξοδεύω για ανθρώπους, όχι για πράγματα.

Τα σημειώνω όλα αυτά, γιατί αυτή, θα παρατηρήσει κανείς, δεν είναι συμπεριφορά ενός ατόμου που βρίσκεται σε έναν διαδικτυακό χώρο για να προκαλέσει εντάσεις, να δυναμιτίσει συζητήσεις, να σπάσει τα νεύρα των άλλων, να τρολάρει, ρε αδερφέ. Αν ήμουν τέτοιο άτομο δεν θα έμπαινα στον κόπο να κάνω τα παραπάνω. Θα ήταν ένδειξη ψυχασθένειας, μάλλον.

Θα ήθελα να συμμετέχω περισσότερο σε γλωσσολογικές και μεταφραστικές συζητήσεις αντί σε κοινωνικές και πολιτικές, όμως δεν διαθέτω ούτε το βάθος γνώσης που διαθέτουν τα περισσότερα μέλη της Λεξιλογίας ούτε την χρόνια μεταφραστική εμπειρία. Όπου και όταν μπορώ συνεισφέρω με χαρά, εφόσον δεν έχει απαντηθεί το ερώτημα/απορία/ό,τι ή κρίνω ότι έχω να προσθέσω κάτι -κατά την γνώμη μου- αξιόλογο. Ως έχουν τα πράγματα, καταθέτω συχνότερα τις πολιτικοκοινωνικές μου απόψεις παρά τις γλωσσικές γνώσεις.

Αυτών λεχθέντων, θεωρώ ότι δεν μπορεί να γίνεται αποδεκτό να λέγονται πράγματα για άλλα μέλη της Λεξιλογίας που απέχουν πόρρω απ' την πραγματικότητα. Αναφέρομαι στις κατηγορίες της Παλάβρας, που δεν ξέρω αν γράφτηκαν εν θερμώ, παραταύτα δεν αληθεύουν. Η υπερβολή στις κατηγορίες δεν βοηθάει τον διάλογο και την συνεννόηση, το κλίμα στο φόρουμ και την ηρεμία και την καλή συνεργασία των μελών της. Παραδέχομαι ότι ο λόγος μου πολλές φορές είναι έντονος και εμφατικός και αυτό μπορεί να δημιουργεί εντάσεις. Όμως οι εντάσεις διαλύονται με ψυχραιμία, συνεννόηση και προβολή των γεγονότων και της αλήθειας, όχι με διασπορά κατηγοριών που δεν ευσταθούν. Παραδέχομαι ότι μπορεί να γίνομαι εριστικός, δεν αποδέχομαι δε να λέγονται τόσο ψευδή πράγματα για το πρόσωπό μου.

Προτιμώ σ' αυτές τις στιγμές να υπάρχει ψυχραιμία και να επικρατεί η ψυχρή λογική. Να βάλουμε όσο γίνεται στην άκρη το συναίσθημα και τις αγωνίες μας και να συμβάλουμε σε ένα κλίμα ένωσης, όχι διάλυσης. Οι κοινωνίες φτιάχνονται και διαλύονται απ' τους ανθρώπους, όχι απλά απ' τις καταστάσεις. Η ψυχραιμία και η λογική δοκιμάζονται στα δύσκολα, όχι στα εύκολα.

Ευχαριστώ τέλος όσους άντεξαν να διαβάσουν την μακροσκελή μου απάντηση ως το τέλος, τόσο για τον χρόνο τους όσο και για την διάθεσή τους. Ήμουν και είμαι πάντα στην διάθεση κάθε μέλους της Λεξιλογίας που θέλει να μου πει κάτι ή να ζητήσει την βοήθειά μου σε κάτι, είτε με ΠΜ είτε μέσω email.


----------



## Earion (Jul 1, 2015)

Η προτελευταία παράγραφος ... 
*Συνιστώ *σ’ αυτές τις στιγμές ψυχραιμία και να επικρατεί η ψυχρή λογική. Να βάλουμε όσο γίνεται στην άκρη το συναίσθημα και τις αγωνίες μας και να συμβάλουμε σε ένα κλίμα ένωσης, όχι διάλυσης. Οι κοινωνίες φτιάχνονται και διαλύονται απ’ τους ανθρώπους, όχι απλά απ’ τις καταστάσεις. Η ψυχραιμία και η λογική δοκιμάζονται στα δύσκολα, όχι στα εύκολα.​ 
ακούγεται λίγο σαν να μου απευθύνει αφ’ υψηλού κήρυγμα. Μήπως θα ’θελες να την αναδιατυπώσεις; Π.χ. θα μπορούσε αντί για «Συνιστώ» να ξεκινά με «Προτιμώ / Επιδιώκω / Προσπαθώ να υπάρχει ψυχραιμία και να επικρατεί η ψυχρή λογική».


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 1, 2015)

Κι εγώ το ίδιο σκέφτηκα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 1, 2015)

Συμφωνώ ότι θα ήταν προτιμότερη διατύπωση· αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι είναι μάλλον άκομψη η δική μου, αν και δεν ήθελα να ακουστεί έτσι. Δεν έχω όμως την δυνατότητα επεξεργασίας του κειμένου μου πλέον. Και οι τρεις διατυπώσεις που επιλέγεις είναι καλύτερες της δικής μου και αν κάποιος συντονιστής μπορεί, ας την αλλάξει με μια απ' αυτές.


----------



## stathis (Jul 2, 2015)

panadeli said:


> *Σύντροφε Ελληγενή*, το βρίσκεις και αυτό διασκεδαστικό;


Είναι εύκολο να συνεχιστεί ο διάλογος εδώ και στα άλλα πολιτικά νήματα χωρίς φτηνές ειρωνείες (στην τελική, ο Ελληγεννής δεν είναι Συριζαίος), χαρακτηρισμούς τύπου «κομμουνιστική συμμορία» (βαριέμαι τώρα να ψάχνω για να το παραθέσω) και διάφορα άλλα τέτοια; Κατά τ' άλλα σάς πείραξε το «νεοφιλελέδες» που σας είπε κάποιος κάποτε. Δεν ξέρω για παλιότερα, αλλά τις τελευταίες μέρες που παρακολουθώ στενά τα πολιτικά νήματα, βλέπω ότι οι χαρακτηρισμοί και η ένταση προέρχονται από τη μία πλευρά μόνο. Με καλή διάθεση τα λέω αυτά και ελπίζω να μην έχουμε πάλι χωματερές, πμ κ.λπ. γιατί παραδίδω δουλειά σήμερα. :)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 2, 2015)

Η σύναψη «κομμουνιστική συμμορία» δεν υπάρχει στο φόρουμ - εκτός κι αν έκανα κάτι λάθος στην αναζήτηση. Η μόνη λέξη που υπάρχει είναι «κομμουνιστοσυμμορίται» και έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί ειρωνικά (π.χ.) Το μόνο μέλος που μίλησε εδώ για «συμμοριτοπόλεμο» και το εννοούσε, μπαναρίστηκε. 

Οπότε αν έχεις να μας πεις τα παραδείγματα, πες μας τα για να δούμε τι θα τα κάνουμε. 
Αν εκτραπεί πολύ η συζήτηση θα ξαναπάει στη Χωματερή. Δεν το κάνουμε επειδή είμαστε ανάλγητες μοδερατρίξ, αλλά επειδή θα διαβάζει ο άλλος μια συζήτηση και μετά κάτι άσχετο και θα του τη δίνει :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2015)

Κάθε παραίνεση για αποφυγή της όξυνσης και παράταιρων σχολίων ή διατυπώσεων είναι ευπρόσδεκτη. Δεν θεωρώ ωστόσο ότι στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση διαπιστώνεται υπέρμετρη ειρωνεία ή επιθετικότητα. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, εδώ είναι παράδεισος σε σχέση με τα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης. Όχι;


----------



## stathis (Jul 2, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Η σύναψη «κομμουνιστική συμμορία» δεν υπάρχει στο φόρουμ - εκτός κι αν έκανα κάτι λάθος στην αναζήτηση.


Έχεις δίκιο (για την ιστορία, το «κομμουνιστική συμμορία» το πήρε το μάτι μου στο Protagon, σόρι για το μπέρδεμα). Υπάρχει βέβαια η σύναψη «ο/η τάδε και η συμμορία του/της», που είδα να χρησιμοποιείται πρόσφατα εδώ κι εδώ.



Palavra said:


> Οπότε αν έχεις να μας πεις τα παραδείγματα, πες μας τα για να δούμε τι θα τα κάνουμε.


Μα δεν θέλω να κάνετε κάτι εσείς οι μοδεράτορες. Το σχόλιό μου ήταν παράκληση και feedback μαζί προς όλους τους συμμετέχοντες.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 2, 2015)

Ε, εκεί δεν θα το έσβηνα όποιος κι αν ήταν ο πολιτικός που προηγούνταν. Είμαστε στο πολιτικό φόρουμ, εξάλλου. Το κακό όμως είναι ότι είμαστε όλοι πολύ ανήσυχοι αυτές τις μέρες, οπότε συμφωνώ με την παραίνεσή σου. Εξάλλου, από Δευτέρα θα συνεχίσουμε να συνυπάρχουμε, να συνεργαζόμαστε και να πίνουμε μαζί μπίρες, ανεξάρτητα από το αποτέλεσμα. Οπότε ναι, ας προσπαθήσουμε -όσο μπορούμε- να είμαστε ήρεμοι. 
(Θα μεταφέρω, οκ; )


----------



## stathis (Jul 2, 2015)

nickel said:


> Κάθε παραίνεση για αποφυγή της όξυνσης και παράταιρων σχολίων ή διατυπώσεων είναι ευπρόσδεκτη. Δεν θεωρώ ωστόσο ότι στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση διαπιστώνεται υπέρμετρη ειρωνεία ή επιθετικότητα. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, εδώ είναι παράδεισος σε σχέση με τα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης. Όχι;


Προφανώς ο καθένας έχει τη δική του υποκειμενική αίσθηση για το τι είναι υπέρμετρο. Για παράδειγμα, ο άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενος δεν συμμερίζεται την άποψή σου.
... Και αλίμονο αν το μέτρο για μας εδώ ήταν ο κανιβαλισμός που φαντάζομαι ότι επικρατεί στο Facebook.


----------



## stathis (Jul 2, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Ε, εκεί δεν θα το έσβηνα όποιος κι αν ήταν ο πολιτικός που προηγούνταν.


Ξαναλέω ότι δεν ζήτησα καμία παρέμβαση κανενός moderator. (Πόσο μάλλον που είμαι κάθετα αντίθετος με τη λογική του σβησίματος.)


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Jul 2, 2015)

Δε μας είπαν μόνο νεοφιλελέδες, μας είπαν και ακροδεξιούς και «ντιντήδες της Σκομπίας» (κάποιοι που ζουν στα 1945).


----------



## stathis (Jul 2, 2015)

Εδώ στη Λεξιλογία;


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Jul 2, 2015)

Όχι, εκτός Λεξιλογίας. Επειδή κατεβήκαμε στο Σύνταγμα με τους Μένουμε Ευρώπη.


----------



## stathis (Jul 2, 2015)

Οκ, ωστόσο εγώ αναφερόμουν σε όσα διαμείβονται εντός Λεξιλογίας.
(έτσι όπως πάει το πράγμα, σε λίγο θα φτιαχτεί και η χωματερή της χωματερής, ή μάλλον η μετα-χωματερή :))


----------



## daeman (Jul 2, 2015)

stathis said:


> ...
> (έτσι όπως πάει το πράγμα, σε λίγο θα φτιαχτεί και η χωματερή της χωματερής, ή μάλλον η μετα-χωματερή :))



Νομίζεις πως δεν υπάρχει ήδη; :devil: Leximetadump[SUP]©[/SUP].

Τίποτα δεν πετιέται, ιδίως τη σήμερον, μόνο που δεν ξέρουμε πώς να το ανακατεργαστούμε για να ανακυκλωθεί. 
Αν και τα ελάχιστα που έχουν συγκεντρωθεί εκεί (επειδή κι εγώ δεν είμαι του σβησίματος) είναι μάλλον τοξικά απόβλητα, οπότε η ανακύκλωσή τους θα ήταν επικίνδυνη, σαν αυτές που γίνονται εκτός Λεξιλογίας κακήν κακώς, κάκιστα, ένθεν κακείθεν.


----------



## sarant (Jul 8, 2015)

stathis said:


> Οκ, ωστόσο εγώ αναφερόμουν σε όσα διαμείβονται εντός Λεξιλογίας.
> (έτσι όπως πάει το πράγμα, σε λίγο θα φτιαχτεί και η χωματερή της χωματερής, ή μάλλον η μετα-χωματερή :))



Κατά σύμπτωση έπεσα πάνω σε αυτό τον διάλογο. Και επειδή την έκφραση "ντιντήδες της Σκομπίας" την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει μόνο εγώ σε όλο το απέραντο Διαδίκτυο, αξίζει να παραθέσω όλη την παράγραφο.

Οι αριστεροί φίλοι μου αρέσκονται να χρησιμοποιούν τη μειωτική σύντμηση «φιλελές» (πληθυντικός: οι φιλελέδες) ή λελές ή «νεοφιλελές», ή ακόμα χειρότερα «φιλελέρα», ενώ είδα και το θηλυκό, «φιλελού», σε πρόσφατο σατιρικό άρθρο γραμμένο με αφορμή τη χτεσινή συγκέντρωση των, ας πούμε, φιλοευρωπαϊστών, όπου εξομοιώνονται, όχι εντελώς αβάσιμα αλλά πάντως με μεγάλη δόση υπερβολής, οι φιλελεύθεροι με τους ντιντήδες της Σκομπίας. Υπάρχουν και τέτοιοι, υπάρχουν όμως και φιλελεύθεροι μεροκαματιάρηδες.

Όποιος διαβάσει και το σατιρικό εκείνο άρθρο, θα καταλάβει νομίζω ότι κανέναν δεν αποκάλεσα "ντιντή της Σκομπίας" εκτός από τους ιστορικά προσδιορισμένους ντιντήδες της Σκομπίας, του 1944-45. Αλλά αν είναι να ασκούμε εδώ κριτική για όσα γράφουμε σε άλλα κοινωνικά μέσα, ζήτω που καήκαμε.


----------



## panadeli (Jul 8, 2015)

stathis said:


> panadeli said:
> 
> 
> > *Σύντροφε Ελληγενή*, το βρίσκεις και αυτό διασκεδαστικό;
> ...



Έχει γίνει μια παρεξήγηση εδώ και θα ήθελα να διευκρινίσω το ύφος μου.
Δεν είχα σκοπό να ειρωνευτώ τον Ελληγενή, τον οποίον μάλιστα έχω υπερασπιστεί ουκ ολίγες φορές στο παρελθόν και το ξέρει. Εξάλλου, ο ίδιος δεν φάνηκε να ενοχλείται, οπότε φαντάζομαι πως δεν θεώρησε ότι τον ειρωνεύτηκα. Χρησιμοποιώ συχνά την έκφραση "σύντροφε" με έναν παιγνιώδη, κάπως περιπαικτικό τόνο, κυρίως όταν απευθύνομαι σε φίλους μου (αριστερούς, δεξιούς, αδιάφορο). Το κάνω εδώ και δεκαετίες. Δεν θυμάμαι ποτέ στο παρελθόν να το έχει πάρει κάποιος στραβά. 
Αν έχει παρεξηγηθεί κανείς από το ύφος μου, είτε ο Ελληγενής είτε οποιοσδήποτε άλλος, ζητώ συγγνώμη. Δεν ήταν αυτή η πρόθεσή μου.


----------

